# s14 silvia



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

I need some help finding out how to import a right hand drive S14 from Japan. I've written to MotoRex a couple of times but no response.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

They sold the S14 here. It's called the 240SX. Only problem is that it has the KA24DE engine, of course an SR20DET swap is always possible.

For your viewing pleasure:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what year is that 240?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably a '98 after they changed the headlights.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

i know they have the 240sx here with the k engine but i want to import it right hand drive and with the sr20det (or no engine at all).


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Just buy a S14 here and import an engine. Alot cheaper then getting the whole car from overseas. So what if it's not RHD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

i'm use to driving right hand drive cars. you know any places?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

are there any websites like motorex that ship these right hand s14's?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Seems like a big waste of money for a car that is harder to drive here.


----------

